# [OT]Gentoo User Treffen im Raum Stuttgart ?

## yalu

Hi da hier anscheinend überall User Treffen geplant werden wäre ich mal für was in Stuttgart und Umgebung (Böblingen, Sindelfingen ...) falls es überhaupt irgendjemand gibt der hier (ausser mir) wohnt  :Smile: 

mfg Simon

----------

## wudmx

ich wohn bei karlsruhe, ist zwar nicht ganz raum stuttgart, aber vielleicht waer ich dabei...

----------

## lippus

klar gerne wäre sofort dabei 

gruss Torsten

----------

## renegade

wär ich auch sofort dabei

----------

## yalu

hi ok zumindest wären das schonmal 3 Leute  :Smile: 

Wo und wann wäre es euch am liebsten ?

mfg Simon

----------

## wudmx

andere frage: was macht man da so eigtl? wegen der zeit weiss ich nch nicht, kommt auf meine zivi-stelle an...

----------

## yalu

 *wudmx wrote:*   

> andere frage: was macht man da so eigtl? wegen der zeit weiss ich nch nicht, kommt auf meine zivi-stelle an...

 

mm also ich dachte erstmal kennenlernen und dann vielleicht auch mal zusammen Install   / Netzwerk Partys machen..

mfg Simon

----------

## Pixelbrei

Also Stuttgart waere immerhin naeher bei Augsburg als Koeln  :Smile: 

Zwischen Abi und Bund haett ich auch Zeit... und bock sowieso  :Wink: 

"mm also ich dachte erstmal kennenlernen und dann vielleicht auch mal zusammen Install / Netzwerk Partys machen.. "

jo so haett ich mir des auch gedacht...

Also macht mal Vorschlaege fuer Ort / Datum (zwischen 21.5. und 1.7. sonst ohne mich  :Smile:  )! 

Ortvorschlaege sollte vielleicht jemand aus Stuttgart machen, der kennt sich da besser aus...

----------

## lippus

wie wäre es mit dem Biergarten im untren Schlosspark? Ist ganz in der nähe vom Hauptbahnhof also ziemlich zentral .

----------

## yalu

jo kenn ich ich wegen mir könnten wir uns da treffen. Allerdings sollte es auch einigermassen gutes Wetter haben.

mfg Simon

----------

